# Looking for gamers in NYC



## mmu1 (Apr 12, 2003)

Looking for a weekend game in the NYC area (preferably in Manhattan) - 3E, Modern, Spycraft, Wheel of Time, Star Wars, whatever... 

Alternately, looking for players for a Sunday Star Wars game that needs 1 or 2 more people to get off the ground.


----------



## mmu1 (Apr 27, 2003)

Bump.


----------



## Azure Trance (May 9, 2003)

Hmm.


----------



## mmu1 (May 9, 2003)

Could you be a little more specific?


----------



## Azure Trance (May 31, 2003)

mmu1 said:
			
		

> *Could you be a little more specific?  *




Apologies MMU1. How are your games going by this point; good?  At that point I still wasn't sure how my summer schedule was going to turn out. Now that my first week of school has ended I can pinpoint my schedule. 

Friday and Saturday I work from 6-11PM, so I can't play those days and effectively leaves only Sunday free. A few questions though if I may; has the location been decided yet? How long are the game sessions on average, and how many players? Is the tone more nonchalant beer & pretzels, or more focused RPing?

Problem is that since I'm in Suffolk county, getting to Manhatten would cost $14.50 for an off peak round trip ticket per week, which makes me a _little_ apprehensive. In the past I've always played locally, within driving distance (ie, 20 minutes). But I haven't played since Dec of 2002, and think it would be a good time to join back in the summer, especially if it's with a great & enjoyable group (maybe even worth $58 a month?).


----------



## mofos21 (Jun 28, 2003)

Hey.  Are you still looking for players?  I live in Manhattan and am looking for a game to join.  Please e-mail me at ptim345@hotmail.com to let me know.  Thanks.


----------



## Rastfar (Jun 30, 2003)

Mofos, Mmu,

  Are you looking for a game or players?  I am running a game currently that could still stand to have one (maybe two if the dynamic were right...?) players.  It is every other Sunday in Brooklyn.  Check out the Story Hour for it.  It is:  The Promised Land - An Aquerra Campaign.


----------

